# Logitech Harmony 1000



## Glen (May 9, 2004)

Has any of you lot got this gorgeous remote control, and if so, how does it run with TiVo as i am strongly considering buying one!

Cheers!


----------



## riggers (Apr 14, 2005)

I've got a Logitech Harmony 525 which works fine with Tivo. The remote took me about 4 hours to set up through the web interface. Worth the effort though )

Hope that helps

Steve


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

You might want to also check out the remotes that are being sold at www.tivoheaven.com as they are selling the new Tivo S3 remotes that do work with UK Tivos and are partly programmable for additional functions. Plus they also have glow keys in low lighting.

And on top of that they are the fabulous Peanut shape with the Tivoguy logo.


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

My Harmony 885 constantly makes controlling 5 AV components flawless. The activity based macros on the screen are ace. The number of hardware models supported covers everything. The hard buttons get remapped for each activity and feel like a normal remote.


----------



## chimaera (Nov 13, 2000)

Love my 885, one of the reasons I picked it was because it had plenty of real buttons. I never got on with Prontos etc with touch screens, so I'm not sure about the 1000.


----------



## Anndra (Oct 12, 2004)

riggers said:


> I've got a Logitech Harmony 525 which works fine with Tivo. The remote took me about 4 hours to set up through the web interface. Worth the effort though )


Riggers; how do you get to their web interface to set up the remote? I have been using ther dreadful, dreadful, dreadful software.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Pete77 said:


> You might want to also check out the remotes that are being sold at www.tivoheaven.com as they are selling the new Tivo S3 remotes that do work with UK Tivos and are partly programmable for additional functions. Plus they also have glow keys in low lighting.
> 
> And on top of that they are the fabulous Peanut shape with the Tivoguy logo.


If only they could be fully reprogrammed to operate Windows MCE. Not only are Microsoft's MCE remotes badly-shaped to locate the right buttons, but the Xbox 360 extenders use different remotes with totally-different layouts and IR-codes.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

iankb said:


> If only they could be fully reprogrammed to operate Windows MCE. Not only are Microsoft's MCE remotes badly-shaped to locate the right buttons, but the Xbox 360 extenders use different remotes with totally-different layouts and IR-codes.


Would this be the same Microsoft who has recently inflicted on me a number of so called Critical Update patches for something called the Dot Net Framework on Windows XP Home, several of which have then refused to install without huge amounts of user intervention, removal of all Dot Net Framwork patches and then reinstallation again with larger numbers of machine reboots along the way.

With respect what else can one accept from a Microsoft based product. I believe users of Microsoft's BT Vision product will tell you much the same tale of woe.


----------



## riggers (Apr 14, 2005)

Anndra

I rather suspect you're using the same web interface, since I'm not aware of any other software. It's not obvious that it is using the web but trying doing it without an internet connection and it'll throw a wobbler.

As I said it was a right pig to set up but I'm now very happy with it.

riggers


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

There's a downloadable java-based application for OS X and Windows and I use both (v7.3). It does less jumping about with plug-ins and popups. At least that was my main gripe with the web-based version when I last used it.

On the logitech site you go to Support > Downloads 
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/support_downloads/downloads/


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

£300 for a remote control?!?!?!?!!!!


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

I paid about 110 for my 885 i think. It's well worth the money if it does what it says on the tin!
By comparison, I bought an early Pronto a few years ago and that went unused for about 6 years before I sold it.
When you have about 5 or 6 AV components in regular use, a multi-remote saves a LOT of coffee table real-estate that is better used for coffee cups and DVD boxes.


----------



## Glen (May 9, 2004)

I got my 1000 for £235 brand new! depends on where you look online!


----------

